# Fitting a sword cane handle to a quality walking stick



## Platypus (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been unable to find the sort of handle with a style I like in the inventory of conventional walking stick retailers. I bought a cool looking swordcane because I liked the handle, and I'd like to have the handle fitted to a high-quality, weight-bearing walking stick. (I don't want a sword cane. I just liked the handle on this one.)

Can anyone suggest a custom walking stick maker or cane seller who can mount my sword cane handle onto a quality walking stick?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nathan Masters of SimpleShot (he makes and sells slingshots over on Aaron's slingshot forum) has some very nice knives that serve as handles for some custom slingshots. His interests are diverse. If you are on that forum, you might pose that question. Otherwise, I will be happy to ask him.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Where are you? Do you have pics of the handle? What kind of look are you going for?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 5, 2014)

JJireh said:


> Where are you? Do you have pics of the handle? What kind of look are you going for?


I'm in Massachusetts. I have the walking stick, so I can take photos of it, but it's hard to provide a photo that gives any information about how it is attached to the cane. I'm having a technical problem trying to include a link to photos in this forum, so here's the link to the Ebay ad, which has a picture.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cane-with-a-dragon-head-/271284056946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f29ca3372

It looks like it would be tricky to get the handle off of the cane without using a hack saw because the cane portion is metal. I just bought it on Ebay. It appears to be a sword cane with a seriously broken lock mechanism. It has a release button, but the release mechanism doesn't work. All my efforts to get it open have failed .If I could get the sword out of the sheath, I could check to see how the handle is attached to the sword. The mechanism seems to be seriously broken, though. The person who sold it to me on Ebay didn't even claim that it was a sword cane, though it obviously is. It was just sold as a walking stick.

The handle is solid metal, very smart-looking, and it feels a lot more comfortable in the hand than one might think. There are a few slightly sharp points that need to be ground down/rounded just a tad for the sake of grip comort, but placed on a real quality cane handle this thing would look sharp and function well. The handle fits my hand very well.

I really like this handle, so I would be willing to spend the money necessary to have someone (maybe a different person than the custom walking stick maker) remove the handle and weld some sort of mounting pin onto it. Don't know enough about walking sticks and canes to know how that should be done, but in principle it wouldn't be complicated.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 5, 2014)

CAS said:


> Nathan Masters of SimpleShot (he makes and sells slingshots over on Aaron's slingshot forum) has some very nice knives that serve as handles for some custom slingshots. His interests are diverse. If you are on that forum, you might pose that question. Otherwise, I will be happy to ask him.


I'd appreciate it if you could ask him. (I don't know how different a walking stick handle mount would be from a knife handle mount.)


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Platypus said:


> CAS said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Masters of SimpleShot (he makes and sells slingshots over on Aaron's slingshot forum) has some very nice knives that serve as handles for some custom slingshots. His interests are diverse. If you are on that forum, you might pose that question. Otherwise, I will be happy to ask him.
> ...


I just emailed him with this link.

Vance


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

It is not a sword cane, probably just a loose head, which may mean it does have some sort of mounting device, it just isn't secure.

In his seller notes he has this "CS-013RD-c" If you google this it comes up with the product. The below link from amazon has a comment that could confirm this.

http://www.amazon.com/BladesUSA-CS-013RD-C-Cs-013Rd-C-Cane-39-Inch/dp/B00CHKIQOS


----------



## Platypus (Jan 5, 2014)

The handle on mine isn't loose at all. I assumed that it was a sword cane because the staff is hollow metal, not wood, and there are two buttons at the top just under the handle. They're oval-shaped metal buttons-- one on each side, 180 degrees apart-- which depress into the hollow metal shaft when you press on them. Also, the top of the cane seems heavier than it should be if the only mass of thick metal is the handle. I figured that the thick portion of a sword, just below the handle, was adding weight to that end of the cane.

But no one is marketing the cane as a sword cane. If it isn't a sword cane, I wonder what those "buttons" are for. Could this be a non-sword cane adaptation of a design that was originally a sword cane? Hmmm. In any event, I'm only interested in the handle.

Thank you for the information, JJIreh. It's very helpful.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not sure a second party would be comfortable trying to get it off. What have you tried? If you don't care about the shaft, I'd take a hacksaw to it below the buttons to see what you've got. Once you get it off, it would be much easier to advise on what you could do for a new shaft.


----------

